# Need Hoyt Nitrum 34 advice!



## sjwhitetail (Nov 25, 2012)

Had 80lb nitrum 34 that took a lot of yolk tweaking to find sweep spot. I ended up scratching paper and just accepting a good walk back tune.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Have you shot any bare shafts? What is your arrow spine, length, and point weight? Right hand or left? Yoke tuning is a fine adjustment after all else is good. When you say the cam is leaning 1/4" how are you measuring? if you put an arrow on the cam, where does it cross the string?


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

What does your center shot measure from the riser to the center of the arrow? Not the rubber pad. What does bottom cam lean look like at full draw? What is your bottom spacer configuration?


----------



## Tipton (Jan 17, 2016)

Good info


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Mule Deer Gumbo said:


> BUT I ended up with the 1/4 inch cam lean measured at nock height (again, the arrow runs on the left side of the string, RH bow) and the yolk seems like it has a lot of twists.


Yoke tuning and cam lean are not exactly the same. Ideally, it should be zero at rest and full draw, but that isn't always the case, (the reason for the tuning part).

1/4" isn't really all that bad, especially if it happens to shoot well. The down side is the excessive string wear, and the fact that it makes a shooter crazy looking at the lean.

I have six bows with a static yoke, all Hoyts. I set them to zero lean at rest, with the shaft and sight aligned with center of mass on the riser. Then I yoke tune. About 1 in 3 play by the rules, the rest are a turn or two off of perfect.


----------



## jtrump (Jun 4, 2016)

My Spider turbo took a good bit of yoke tuning to work itself out correctly FWIW.


----------



## shoulderoast (Jul 9, 2016)

As long as the cable stop hits the cable solidly you don't have to worry about cam lean. The cable wear you are seeing is specifically because it doesn't have enough lean (at rest) Both yoke tuning and rest tuning will affect lateral arrow flight. You can't adjust one OR the other. You have to adjust them both. I posted my method of Hoyt tuning here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4065498
Maybe it can help.


----------

